# Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

First two pics are of the prototype which was installed on IModTTS's car several months ago and was posted on all the TT forums then.
Second two pics is what is shipping, mine having arrived two weeks ago.
While it obviously does not affect the catch can's performance I've spent a fair bit of money under the bonnet,with more about to come and I feel this Forge product really degrades it.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess I am going to have to fly out to Cali and pop someones hood while they are in NY..........


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

Yeah seems like it's the only one in captivity.
It might be different if it was giving a REAL performance boost.....but hey..get real Forge


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aleicgrant* »_I guess I am going to have to fly out to Cali and pop someones hood while they are in NY..........

Best o luck to ya pal, I got that car on lockdown like Fort Knox! Hopefully Mike chimes in. There has to be a sensible reason why they used a different can. The PCV plate is the same though correct?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

The original larger body tank is what is intended to be used for the US market where the space is available to mount the tank in front of the passenger side motor mount.
The smaller body tank was made to accomodate ROW applications that incorporate the charcoal cannister in that location, thus not allowing the space needed to mount the larger tank.
The small tank is supplied with a relocation for the washer bottle filler to facilitate mounting the tank above the motor mount.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Maybe I'm misunderstanding here, but if the issue is regarding the color of the tanks, we have stated from the beginning that the early pre-production tanks were done in the polished bare alloy finish (which is what Jason received), and there was so much demand for black that it was decided we would only offer them with a powdercoated black finish.
There was never going to be a color option on this product.
It was one or the other, and we decided to go with black.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

dont worry Mike, we plan to kidnap Jason's and share it through the community. It will be a world wide catch can !!!!


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (N-TT-09-S)*

Just an update.
Mike I ordered mine from Forge UK when I first saw Jason's.
At no time did anyone tell me that only the matt black version was to be produced.
I have since received a very nice email from a Director of Forge UK and I will be receiving what I had thought I had ordered in the next week.
Gotta say this is how companies like Forge build up a loyal following.
My faith is completely restored in Forge and then some.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad you're pleased sir.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_ My faith is completely restored in Forge and then some. 

I come from the very cynical skateboarding world. I've rode my whole life, and still bleed for it to this day. In that culture, the companies that don't give back have a very short shelf life, because the truly hardcore can see through the bullsh!t. I only support companies that show me that I can rely on their company values. In that way, I have been very pleased with my dealings with the guys at Forge as well. They just keep throwing money back into the scene and into developing products that actually do their job as described in adverts etc. I'm proud to be running their stuff. Good job boys!
(this has been a non-paid non-advertisement, son!)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Glad you're pleased sir.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (N-TT-09-S)*

Latest Update:
Forge advise that have decided to redesign the can...no further details.
Should have my new one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Deckedr32 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (N-TT-09-S)*

Any update on this?
The reason I ask is because the original kit doesn't fit my facelift and they believe I need a UK kit. Everything looked good when Iwent to install, apart from the washer bottle filler. It doesn't fit behind the DS3 Xenons.
Thanks


_Modified by Deckedr32 at 9:52 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (Deckedr32)*

Yes, updates please!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge TTS Oil Catch Can shipping (JimInSF)*

Our standard US kit will fit the US-spec TT-S just fine. I installed one today on Aleic's car, and we've known this for quite some time as Jason in SF did the first install on a TT-S.
We will actually be doing a group buy on the US kits for customers within the continental US starting tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























The only fitment issue is with international non-US applications that have a charcoal cannister within the engine bay.








The location of this charcoal cannister obviously prevents fitment of the US-spec kit in the normal location we would typically use. This would then dictate the use of the UK-spec kit, which utilizes the smaller tank that is positioned above the passenger side motor mount attached to the bracket that also secures the washer filler neck......








..... HOWEVER......
...most international TT-S applications appear NOT to incorporate the bracket that the UK-spec tank was designed to mount to, which is included on all other transverse 2.0T applications, so that obviously prevents standard fitment of the UK-spec kit as well.
That having been said, the only real option we are presented with for international customers is to supply the US-spec kit which utilizes a more universal adjustable bracket setup that can be positioned in any number of different ways and mounting to virtually any other location where there may be available space. We have just not had an opportunity to gain access to an international spec car to determine the best possible fitment.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike, glad to be the guinea pig again








Now go get that knuckle looked at.........you might loose it to infection. ha ha ha


----------

